# Dry Heaving?



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

I was sitting in my room when I heard him squeaking and making some kind of coughing noise is then only way I can describe it. I thought he was dreaming, but when I took him out he was retching. I immediately put him in a position to try clear his airway thinking he was choking. Only he stopped retching calmed down and acted like nothing was wrong. I put him back in my hat(where he sleeps when he's out, he retched once more, seemed to throw up and just reswallow whatever it was he had in his mouth. 

Now he's sleeping on my lap like nothing happened. 


It's like when a dog eats grass and throws up a bit in their mouth, only he hasn't eaten anything different.

He ate all his food last night, poop is normal. Nose doesn't seem runny and he's a happy little man all around other than that. 
Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## livvilovesdonnie (Jan 11, 2014)

My hedgehog was doing something like that tonight. He didn't throw up and i don't think he was making noise though. He was just heaving then acted fine and fell asleep.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

